# Focusrite solo confusing design



## Rossy (Jan 11, 2021)

So I just got my focusrite solo 3rd gen today, connected it to my monitors, very excited and then realised, you cant switch the monitors off when using headphones? I didn't research it because I dont know of a situation where you would want both active in a home studio (which I assume this is marketing for) if anyone knows how to do this, I would be most grateful as the thought of getting up and turning BOTH speakers down does not please me and I cant upgrade as I am officially out of funds.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 11, 2021)

Ha ! Schiit Audio Asgard3, dedicated HDFone amp shuts Monitors off when Fones plugged in. Hate that ! Yeah ... don't have to get up to power Spkrs off, but constantly plugging/unplugging HDFones. 
Aarrgggh ..........


----------



## labornvain (Jan 11, 2021)

My interface does have separate volume controls for speaker out and headphone out. But I still use a little Mackie mixer to route my monitor outputs through.

In addition to providing a master volume for my speakers, it also allows me to route other devices to my speakers through separate channels on the mixer.

You can usually find a little 6 channel or 8 channel mackie mixer for $50 or less on eBay or craigslist.

Google "passive monitor controller" for an even cheaper option.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Palmer Monicon


Passive monitor controller Robust, metal housing, Real wood edges, 2 x jack/XLR combo input, 1 x 3.5 mm Stereo-jack input, 2 x XLR male output, 1 x 3.5 mm stereo jack out, Switchable mute, Switchable mono-summing, Dimensions: 164 x 62 x 85 mm,...




www.thomann.de


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 11, 2021)

Rossy said:


> So I just got my focusrite solo 3rd gen today, connected it to my monitors, very excited and then realised, you cant switch the monitors off when using headphones? I didn't research it because I dont know of a situation where you would want both active in a home studio (which I assume this is marketing for) if anyone knows how to do this, I would be most grateful as the thought of getting up and turning BOTH speakers down does not please me and I cant upgrade as I am officially out of funds.


why not use two mouseclicks or your phone to deactivate the main-output in the mixersoftare when you wanna use headphones? (FOCUSRITE CONTROL 3.6.0 - https://focusrite.com/de/focusrite-control)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 12, 2021)

labornvain said:


> My interface does have separate volume controls for speaker out and headphone out. But I still use a little Mackie mixer to route my monitor outputs through.
> 
> In addition to providing a master volume for my speakers, it also allows me to route other devices to my speakers through separate channels on the mixer.
> 
> ...


For an extra $50, I could upgrade to the 2i2 and get the separate monitor built in. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 12, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> why not use two mouseclicks or your phone to deactivate the main-output in the mixersoftare when you wanna use headphones? (FOCUSRITE CONTROL 3.6.0 - https://focusrite.com/de/focusrite-control)


That's for apple only, I use android. I have focusrite control, which came with the solo, and you can't control the output for the solo.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 12, 2021)

Rossy said:


> For an extra $50, I could upgrade to the 2i2 and get the separate monitor built in. Thanks anyway.


After demoing Solo, not sure now, but thought Solo has Clarett Mic Amp vs Scarlett ? Of course, you are talking HDFone, not Mic, and I was seeking _both_. Ended up with Rode AI-1 as temp Mic solution yet pleased with Modi Dac + Asgard3 for Fones.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a first gen Scarlett device, (no fancy iphone control here), and I just turn down the volume knob on my device when I go to record anything analog. 
I never really found it to be an inconvenience, imho. 
My interface is located within arms reach, because it makes it easier to switch out whatever I'm currently recording.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2021)

I sent it back, sticking with my M-Audio for now.


----------

